
YCombinator-backed Fiix.io is a scam - afarring
https://medium.com/@afarrington/ycombinator-backed-fiix-io-is-a-scam-f90584231a0e
======
Sarkie
I think this a competitor trying to make them look bad, they probably look
bad, but still, looks to be fake. First medium post, ok fair enough

Username is @afarrington

Name is Alexia F.

So her name is Alexia Farrington

Facebook profile.

[https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009094765940](https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009094765940)

Full of fake photos and details, so a fake profile / person imo.

On 9gag too: [http://9gag.com/u/elscalatie#](http://9gag.com/u/elscalatie#)

I just don't think this is what it says it is.

------
shakna
The author starts off personal and strong, but does show what are typical of
bad business in the modern world.

They end with, what is sadly the problem these companies try and solve:

> Please exercise your caution with this company. Their tactics are scummy and
> break the rules of Yelp. There are better alternatives for finding good,
> decent mechanics, and stick with what has worked for Canadians for dozens of
> years — ask your friends, your family and your neighbours.

You're stuck with the reviews of the few, not the weight of the masses.

~~~
FussyZeus
When it comes to local services like repairs and such is where the Internet
hive mind tends to get stumped. Our family mechanic has no website but he
charges fairly for good service, and gets recommended all over the place in
our town.

Sometimes the best solution is go out and talk to people.

